

4.2.2.2 The most famous public IP address - dantiberian
http://www.tummy.com/Community/Articles/famous-dns-server/

======
nodata
I'd say 8.8.8.8 is more famous now (Tummy doesn't date their articles so I
can't say when their article is from).

